# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  17.11 клуб Zимний, вечеринка "СТИЛЯГИ"

## [email protected]$t

17 ноября в клубе Zимний пройдет вечеринка "Стиляги", гости вечера группа "Руки в Брюки"
девушкам и стилягам вход бесплатный

----------

